# NEW Reglamento de la Ley de Migracion



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

DOF - Diario Oficial de la Federación


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

kazslo said:


> DOF - Diario Oficial de la Federación


Finally! Thanks. I will go through it chapter and verse. I'm not an attorney, so this is going to be painful when not merely boring.

Northern Virginia, USA, and SMA, MEXICO


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

DNP said:


> Finally! Thanks. I will go through it chapter and verse. I'm not an attorney, so this is going to be painful when not merely boring.
> 
> Northern Virginia, USA, and SMA, MEXICO


I´ll wait for you to report back, OK? I opened it and it is wordy as is usual here. Have you ever read a property escriptura? They repeat everything about a dozen times. I presume this document is going to be similar. If not let me know and I might give it a try. I also presume that the fees will be included and also important the new minimun income required.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

I think I´m going to see my lawyer once he'd had a chance to figure the whole thing out!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It is incomplete, with more to be published later. Wait for the dust to settle.


----------



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

I saw the published edition this morning getting home (very exciting) and now that I read it, what a bummer...still a ton of loose ends. The INM site says the reglamento will be used within 30 days. I really wonder how, seeing as most sections that apply to us are left open saying how they (the SRE) will estabilsh the rules and criteria and publish them in the dof. What? Isn't that what the reglamento was for???

I feel like this was mostly a political stunt. Since May, the gov't has been taking a lot of heat from human rights groups. So I imagine the 'able to transit through the country freely' sections are complete, while sections like the points system and costs are just left open to future review.

I see at least one part that would apply to me, having a Mexican daughter, but as with most gov't things in Mexico: The law is one way, the rules are another, and how the office follows the rules is usually something else. We'll have to see how these rules are actually applied.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

kazslo said:


> I saw the published edition this morning getting home (very exciting) and now that I read it, what a bummer...still a ton of loose ends. The INM site says the reglamento will be used within 30 days. I really wonder how, seeing as most sections that apply to us are left open saying how they (the SRE) will estabilsh the rules and criteria and publish them in the dof. What? Isn't that what the reglamento was for???
> 
> I feel like this was mostly a political stunt. Since May, the gov't has been taking a lot of heat from human rights groups. So I imagine the 'able to transit through the country freely' sections are complete, while sections like the points system and costs are just left open to future review.
> 
> I see at least one part that would apply to me, having a Mexican daughter, but as with most gov't things in Mexico: The law is one way, the rules are another, and how the office follows the rules is usually something else. We'll have to see how these rules are actually applied.


It does seem as thought the treatment of migrants from Central America has become a big political issue whereas regulations that will affect expats from places like the US, Canada and Europe are not something that concern the average Mexican.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> It is incomplete, with more to be published later. Wait for the dust to settle.


yes. Agreed. My company has an immigration lawyer that does all my paperwork and what-not and he says that its still not even finalized. There still may be more that changes and gets added


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I think the part most intersting to ExPats is the ease of switching to permanent resident and according to what was posted you need the following. No level of income mentioned but that changes every year anyway

III. Be pensioner or retired with monthly income sufficient for their maintenance during your stay in the country;

or

V. Have immigration status adjusted for four years in a row, residents temporary;


----------



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

More new things published today:

How new forms look:
Documento sin título

Requirements, including income amounts (at least for perm. resident):
Documento sin título


Still says that the points system will be published at a later date.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

kazslo said:


> More new things published today:
> 
> How new forms look:
> Documento sin título
> ...


Thank you for posting this information. I have read, elsewhere, that the new regulations go into effect tomorrow, November 9th.


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

Longford said:


> Thank you for posting this information. I have read, elsewhere, that the new regulations go into effect tomorrow, November 9th.


I was told the same at the Guadalajara office of the INM on Tuesday.


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> It does seem as thought the treatment of migrants from Central America has become a big political issue whereas regulations that will affect expats from places like the US, Canada and Europe are not something that concern the average Mexican.


It used to be mostly American and Canadian retirees in the Guadalajara INM office. Now, working age Central Americans and Orientals are the norm.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Important - importante*

November 10,
NEW RULES AND PROCEDURES ARE OUT TODAY. I got a msg from RVG about a site where they are explained. If I understand them correctly it means:

Simply, if you are coming into Mexico on an FMM, you will no longer be able to convert your FMM to a Non-Inmigrante (FM3) in Mexico, you need to do it in your home country at a Mexican Consulate.

There are differences in the financial requirements. Again the short and sweet is (and I am still fuzzy on this myself): 

*Identification documents*
Passport
A color, passport sized photo (1.5″ x 1″)
The document showing your legal presence in the country you are in, IF you are not a citizen of that country

*Temporary Residents*
Original and copy of proof of investments or bank accounts with an average worth over the previous year equivalent to $95,000.00 USD;
Original and copy of documents that prove that the foreigner has had for the previous six months an income from a job (outside of Mexico) or a pension that pays at least $1,950.00 USD per month;
Proof of a any familiar bond with another Temporary or Permanent Resident or a marital (or equivalent) bond with a Mexican;
Original and copy of a notarized public deed showing ownership (or trust rights) to a property in Mexico worth at least $195,000.00 USD;
Proof of participation of at least $100,000.00 USD in a Mexican company;
Proof of ownership in heavy equipment or machinery in Mexico worth more than $100,000.00 USD; OR
Proof of doing business in Mexico and legally creating at least 5 jobs for Mexicans.

_Please make sure to note the OR in that previous list! Any one of the requirements in that list, or the following list, will be sufficient to obtain a “visa”. Also, these are the requirements for people who are planning on NOT WORKING while in Mexico, the process for people going to Mexico to work are different and will be covered later._

*Permanent Resident*
Original and copy of proof of investments or bank accounts with an average worth over the previous year equivalent to $95,000.00 USD;
Original and copy of documents that prove that the foreigner has had for the previous six months an income from a job (outside of Mexico) or a pension that pays at least $2,400.00 USD per month;
Proof of parent-child bond with a Mexican citizen by birth (this would be birth certificates of everyone involved, plus any other documents proving the citizenship of the Mexican citizen);
Proof of the same parent-child bond with another Permanent Resident; OR
Proof that you have enough points (based on a points system that still hasn’t been published).

*How long will this take?*
That is a great question, and one that I hate to ever answer (mañana). Fortunately for you, I think the new process will be fairly fast. The law requires that the consular visa applications be resolved within 10 days of when you submit them, hopefully this will be the case. - pasted from the website below.

Living in Mexico - Non-working residency card (not an FM3/FM2) » My Mexican Lawyer

I am asking those who know more about this to post what they know as facts for us who are making plans...we'd all appreciate it. Thank You


----------



## tochtitlan23 (Jun 26, 2013)

I am living in San Miguel de Allende with the FMM - the reason that I did not deal with the Mexican Consulate in the US is because they said it would be easier in Mexico - I am also wondering that since I live close to the border that can leave and then renew my FMM. I would also like to visit the VA clinic etc.. My question is do you think that there would be problems doing this. And does anyone know of someone in SMA that can help me with the temporary visa process. My monthly income is above what is expected and I do not plan on working. Thanks Mark S -


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you want a visa, you must apply at the Mexican consulate in your home country. If tochtitlan23 got different information from someone, they were wrong.


----------



## tochtitlan23 (Jun 26, 2013)

So I can get help here in SMA filling out the paperwork - leave the country and visit the Mexican Consulate - the wait - go back to the consulate to get the paperwork and submit it to the INS here in SMA. Only an overnight bus ride to the border.

Thanks Mark S -


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You will have to fill out the paperwork and present your documents, bank statements, etc. at the Mexican consulate in the USA. When/if approved, you will have 180 days to enter Mexico, then 30 days to establish proof of address and report to the nearest INM offices to begin the completion process of getting your visa. That is when the waiting begins.


----------

